# I want to report immigration marriage fraud but i'm in a complicated position.



## tragic (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello. I need some advice on reporting immigration marriage fraud. I decided to make a report after I read another thread on here from happily married people who have been together for several years but have to go through a timely process for visas due to fraudsters slowing down the system and making it difficult. I’m hoping to get some advice from people who have experience with this or who are familiar with the legal process. 

On the 16th November (almost 3 weeks ago) I moved into a 2 bedroom flat with a stranger who also moved in on the same day as me, he is the lease holder. It was just the 2 of us for the first week and then on the 2nd week out of the blue he said his girlfriend is moving in unexpectedly. He had only met her 3 times before she moved in and she doesn't speak English so she can’t communicate. I thought this was very strange and I was concerned, especially since I don’t have a lock on my door. I questioned my flatmates judgement but he called me neurotic and became defensive. I asked him if his girlfriend was employed and he said no because she was having problems getting a visa. 3 days later they got married. He is 46 and she is a young Chinese girl who can barely talk. 

On Sunday the 1st of December I gave him 2 weeks notice that I’m moving out because I don’t feel comfortable anymore. I told him he can take my future rent/expenses out of my bond since I haven’t signed a contract, but he didn't agree with this and became aggressive threatening me that he would throw my things onto the street if I didn't pay him for the next two weeks in cash. I was scared so I retaliated by telling him to back off and that he’s not in a position to intimidate me because I can report his fraudulent marriage. This hit a nerve and he became very irrational yelling in my face and standing over me. My landlord who lives in the back house must have heard the commotion because he took my flatmate out of the house to speak about something mundane and unrelated. For the next 3 days after that happened I started to notice all of my food was making me ill. I did a smell test and some of my sauces smell and taste as if he has mixed cleaner or some kind of chemical into them. I've hidden them in my room because I’m considering getting them tested and going to a doctor. 

I don’t want to leave this for too long because I don’t want him to slip through the system since I know what he is doing is wrong, but I currently don’t have anywhere to go. I’m new to Sydney so I don’t have any friends here, I’m originally from New Zealand. I want to know what will happen when I report him, how long it will take before the feds catch up with him? if I will have enough time to move out of the house? and if they will detain him for questioning or not? I’m also wondering if there would be grounds for me to get a restraining order? I called the Immigration-Dob-In line but they kept me on hold for over an hour, do they even take this seriously?? Once I finally got through after being cut off twice they referred me to the police. I spoke to them anonymously and they want me to report him but if I do I’ll have nowhere to go because they can’t help me with accommodation, they can only assist me when I move out if I still feel threatened. I want to report this guy as soon as possible, but if I do I could be putting myself in danger. I also don’t want to make a huge scene because the landlord has given me the opportunity to rent one of his other properties. What would you do if you were in my position? I’ve considered going to a backpackers but I think I have too much stuff. I’ve just started a new job too and I’m on a strict probation period. I’ve had a lot of sleepless nights and I’ve already been given a warning. I can’t afford all of this stress. I would love any advice/thoughts/opinions.


----------



## Cezzy84 (Aug 8, 2011)

If I were you, I'd get the hell out of that flat! Seriously, if you think they're trying to poison you I would pack and go tomorrow. How much stuff do you have? Backpackers are pretty cheap. I think I'd be tempted to not go through the same landlord as it provides the crazy guy a way t find out where you are.
With the immigration thingo, you can pass on info via this website: Immigration Dob-in Service
You can ask the police for an AVO which involves court. But I think you need to put your safety first and move out. 
You can find a new place through websites like easy flatmate, I can't remember if that's the exact name - google should help.
Finally, a thank you from someone who's suffered through the partner visa with delays caused by these fraudsters! Keep us updated on how you get on mate.


----------



## Cezzy84 (Aug 8, 2011)

https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/ssl/dob-in/
Try this one


----------



## tragic (Dec 6, 2013)

My landlords (him and his wife) think he's totally weird, there's no way they would let him know where I am going. They have already told me they won't renew his contract after his 6 month lease. They are really really lovely people and they've given me the opportunity to rent one their other apartments for a a third of the price because they want me to come back after he's gone. They don't care about money, they just want quiet people who are good natured.

They live in the divided house (on the opposite side of my bedroom wall) and my room locks from the inside, so when I'm locked in my room I feel ok. I don't want the stress of going to a backpackers and sleeping in a 6 bed dorm. If I get the feeling things are escalating and I don't feel safe I will leave regardless of how much money I have to spend. I'm going to tell him a date that I will move out but I will move out 3 days early and I will bring an old New Zealand acquaintance to help. I can't just report him straight away, I need to think this out. Also I want to actually call them or visit the immigration department in person so they take this more seriously.


----------



## tragic (Dec 6, 2013)

Just an update: I have found an apartment to move into tomorrow so I will report them on Tuesday. I thought about letting it slide but they are not good people, and I feel for the people who are in a true marriage who have to wait.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm glad that you are so brave to report the fraud. Just one note, if they haven't applied the partner visa, there is nothing to report to immi. Fraudulence is committed only if they apply partner visa based on an unhonest marriage. Otherwise it isn't illegal to marry someone three days after they met. You need to report them at the right time if you think this is a fraud. Always put your safety first! Take care


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Tragic,

Please keep us updated on what happens after you report them. Best of luck mate.


----------



## LEOBAO (Jan 17, 2014)

*Skilled immigrants are welcome*

In my point of view, you are standing and living in Australia you have the responsibility to comply its rules as well as to keep it safe.

I am a skilled immigrant and I also support the influx of skilled immigrants to come and settle here in Oz, of course, those who can gain genuine access to their visas.

It appears to be selfish, racial and ashamed of legal foreign residents in Oz to commit a fraud towards favoring immigration for their own nationals or their benefits. They think they are doing good things for their "nationals", but in the expense of bad effect on the land they are benefiting from. Is it fair? If you love your nation so much why do you come to Oz ? You come to suck Oz land for you motherland or your people ?


----------



## TunedIn (May 28, 2014)

*Yes, frauds are many*

This fraudulent marriage problem is worldwide. My family recently dealt with this in a BIG way. A woman from China pulled a terrible trick on one of my relatives soon after she arrived here. The police, the judge, and all the lawyers fell for her trick. I had to step in and tell them so. Then everything took a different turn. But not with their immediate cooperation. My wife is so disgusted with our new fraudulent family member. She may be headed back to where she came from. If you know what to do, you can turn things around.

Actually, come to think of it, the case is still very much in progress. It could end suddenly or go into overtime. Either way, the new family member is going to be amazed at what the truth does to someone who takes advantage of citizens just to get into the country.


----------

